# Turtles...Any other suggestions?



## ITsPennywise

Has anyone had any experience in feeding turtles to piranha's? I really want to make a new video...and I'm tryin to come up with some ideas of what to feed them...*I don't want any mammals...So leave those suggestions out*...I want it to be cheap...and either an amphibian...or lizard...or last resort...another fish...But I want it to be something interesting...

That's why I'm thinking a turtle...Are Piranah's teeth sharp enough to get through a turtle's shell though??? At least the underbelly I would think...

Anyways...I'm open for suggestions...Let me know guys!


----------



## lightning2004

dont do it man..leave the turtles alone.


----------



## mashunter18

Im almost certain a piranha cannot bite through a turtle shell.....


----------



## evo8ny

Get some crabs from petsmart, thats entertainment.


----------



## ITsPennywise

mashunter18 said:


> Im almost certain a piranha cannot bite through a turtle shell.....
> [snapback]1130139[/snapback]​


That's what I'm thinking...But I was thinking they should be able to tear through the underside of the turtle.

But any experts can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ITsPennywise

lightning2004 said:


> dont do it man..leave the turtles alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1130080[/snapback]​


What do you suggest...I said I was thinking turtle...But I am open to suggestions...any lizard or amphibian.


----------



## traumatic

I suggest not being a complete tool.


----------



## ITsPennywise

traumatic said:


> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​


I suggest you f*ck yourself.

Anyone else?


----------



## monkeyboo

I fed my reds frogs before. Tore them apart.


----------



## doctorvtec

traumatic said:


> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​


I agree. It's the whole showing off for friends and making a video mentailty that gives the piranha keeping hobby a bad rep.


----------



## lightning2004

its just i used to have a turtle i got it when it was the size of a quarter and grow it till he was around 8'' and i had to let him go.he got to big and i couldnt keep him..i must admit they have alot of personality and are very smart..every since then ive had a soft spot for turtles i miss him


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's the whole showing off for friends and making a video mentailty that gives the piranha keeping hobby a bad rep.
> [snapback]1130866[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Your logic is bs...Showing off a piranha for your friends is no different that showing of your dog...Either way...They are both something you are proud of...Whether it be a cool trick your dog can do...or your piranha's feeding on something...The ideology still remains constant...I'm sorry that you don't agree with what I am doing...But why come on here and diss me because you don't agree with me? All he or you had to say was I think what you're doing is wrong...and I wouldn't feed them anything living...Even though I'm sure both of you hypocrites have already...But instead you both agree to say not be a tool...implying that I am being a tool...So f*ck him and you too if you feel the same way.


----------



## doctorvtec

((( J2 ))) said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's the whole showing off for friends and making a video mentailty that gives the piranha keeping hobby a bad rep.
> [snapback]1130866[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is bs...Showing off a piranha for your friends is no different that showing of your dog...Either way...They are both something you are proud of...Whether it be a cool trick your dog can do...or your piranha's feeding on something...The ideology still remains constant...I'm sorry that you don't agree with what I am doing...But why come on here and diss me because you don't agree with me? All he or you had to say was I think what you're doing is wrong...and I wouldn't feed them anything living...Even though I'm sure both of you hypocrites have already...But instead you both agree to say not be a tool...implying that I am being a tool...So f*ck him and you too if you feel the same way.
> [snapback]1131293[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I didn't diss you. I simply stated my opinion, as did you. Sorry if I offended you, as that was not my intention. If I thought you were a "tool", I would have said something like.. "Hey Jerk Ass, you are a TOOL". But I did not, the poster did before me. I agreed with the fact it was not cool, not the fact that you are a "tool".

And, for the record, I have NEVER fed my piranha anything live, and never intend to. I find it pointless, of no nutriotional value, and not worth the risk for a "show".

So please, before you decide to call someone a hypocrite again, please be more informed about the person to whom which you are speaking of.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Lector

lol f*ck that . go for it man .. feed them something cool if you want to make video .. you cant feed them p*ssy sh*t .. thats not entertaining .. throw the turtle in man


----------



## myles

hmmm i duno i kno turtals can be vecious, they have claws and sharp beak liek mouth id be worried it might take a nasty chunk otu of ur piranha. if i were u i would find a big ass bullfrog, and throw that basterd in haha aslong as ur pirnaha are a decent size cuz those bullfrogs have dman big mouths. good luck and tell us when u post the vid


----------



## ITsPennywise

myles said:


> hmmm i duno i kno turtals can be vecious, they have claws and sharp beak liek mouth id be worried it might take a nasty chunk otu of ur piranha. if i were u i would find a big ass bullfrog, and throw that basterd in haha aslong as ur pirnaha are a decent size cuz those bullfrogs have dman big mouths. good luck and tell us when u post the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1131454[/snapback]​


Good points...I have also been thinking about bullfrogs...Only problem is...Around my area...They are like impossible to find at the pet shops...And I refuse to feed my piranha's anything from outside...as it could contain harmful chemicals...It seems all the frogs/toads they have around me are the fire belly toads...which are obviously poisonous...But I am on the lookout for some bullfrogs...Thanks.


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's the whole showing off for friends and making a video mentailty that gives the piranha keeping hobby a bad rep.
> [snapback]1130866[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is bs...Showing off a piranha for your friends is no different that showing of your dog...Either way...They are both something you are proud of...Whether it be a cool trick your dog can do...or your piranha's feeding on something...The ideology still remains constant...I'm sorry that you don't agree with what I am doing...But why come on here and diss me because you don't agree with me? All he or you had to say was I think what you're doing is wrong...and I wouldn't feed them anything living...Even though I'm sure both of you hypocrites have already...But instead you both agree to say not be a tool...implying that I am being a tool...So f*ck him and you too if you feel the same way.
> [snapback]1131293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't diss you. I simply stated my opinion, as did you. Sorry if I offended you, as that was not my intention. If I thought you were a "tool", I would have said something like.. "Hey Jerk Ass, you are a TOOL". But I did not, the poster did before me. I agreed with the fact it was not cool, not the fact that you are a "tool".
> 
> And, for the record, I have NEVER fed my piranha anything live, and never intend to. I find it pointless, of no nutriotional value, and not worth the risk for a "show".
> 
> So please, before you decide to call someone a hypocrite again, please be more informed about the person to whom which you are speaking of.
> 
> Good luck with your project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1131368[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'm honestly surprised you have not fed your p's at least one live food one time...Wow, not even once...Well to each his own...but, my fault for calling you a hypocrite without merit...Thanks for wishing me luck with my project....It's appreciated.









BTW...What happened to your picture of Eazy-E? He's one of the best and lest we not forget him.


----------



## doctorvtec

((( J2 ))) said:


> I'm honestly surprised you have not fed your p's at least one live food one time...Wow, not even once...Well to each his own...but, my fault for calling you a hypocrite without merit...Thanks for wishing me luck with my project....It's appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...What happened to your picture of Eazy-E? He's one of the best and lest we not forget him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1131728[/snapback]​


Honestly never have. In my logic of thinking, it's an easy way to bring stuff into my tank that I don't want. And by avoiding that, it's just making my job as a fishkeeper easier.

Eazy will be back, thought I'd rep my fish for awhile.


----------



## lightning2004

lets just leave the turtle out of this..lol

and get a big lobster :rasp:


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW...What happened to your picture of Eazy-E? He's one of the best and lest we not forget him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1131728[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Eazy will be back, thought I'd rep my fish for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1131963[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I see that Eazy is back...Good to see bro...









Anyways...does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm not gonna feed them a lobster...







but I was thinking about some crazy things...like tarantulas and scorpions...But those will probably hurt my p's....I really want to feed them a house gecko or something...But I am having trouble finding cheap lizards at petstores...beside anaholes...


----------



## doctorvtec

If you are going to do it, I'd prefer to see a fish. Makes it interesting. Go buy the biggest whole fish you can from a market and toss that in!


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> If you are going to do it, I'd prefer to see a fish. Makes it interesting. Go buy the biggest whole fish you can from a market and toss that in!
> [snapback]1132553[/snapback]​


It has to be live...And like I said...I do want it to be kinda on the cheaper side...as I'm not rich







...But what kind of fish would you suggest? I was thinking Koi...but those guys are expensive...If I were to get a fish...maybe like a cichlid of some sort...that would be cool...but again...the money thing...I don't want to spend $20 bucks on one meal.

I really need to find a big bullfrog...


----------



## doctorvtec

((( J2 ))) said:


> It has to be live...And like I said...I do want it to be kinda on the cheaper side...as I'm not rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But what kind of fish would you suggest? I was thinking Koi...but those guys are expensive...If I were to get a fish...maybe like a cichlid of some sort...that would be cool...but again...the money thing...I don't want to spend $20 bucks on one meal.
> 
> I really need to find a big bullfrog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1132576[/snapback]​


I dunno man, if you hell bent on something live, you are gonna hafta spend some money to get something big, or it'll just be extra ghey. Ya know?


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be live...And like I said...I do want it to be kinda on the cheaper side...as I'm not rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But what kind of fish would you suggest? I was thinking Koi...but those guys are expensive...If I were to get a fish...maybe like a cichlid of some sort...that would be cool...but again...the money thing...I don't want to spend $20 bucks on one meal.
> 
> I really need to find a big bullfrog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1132576[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man, if you hell bent on something live, you are gonna hafta spend some money to get something big, or it'll just be extra ghey. Ya know?
> [snapback]1132614[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree...a little small fish will be gone in a blink of an eye...I'm going to the fish store where I got my p's(Living Sea Aquarium) and do some "browsing." We'll see what I come up with.


----------



## doctorvtec

Rememember J2....

Q
U
A
R
A
N
T
I
N
E


----------



## ITsPennywise

doctorvtec said:


> Rememember J2....
> 
> Q
> U
> A
> R
> A
> N
> T
> I
> N
> E
> [snapback]1132749[/snapback]​


Umm are you saying I should quarentine them?







j/k...Of course man.


----------



## Judazzz

Besides QT'ing, I'd also get something that can't hurt your fish (like spiders, scorpions or possibly toxic animals) - it would be somewhat of a downer to have your friends over for a feeding and then see how your piranha's are all scratched, beaten, bitten, poisoned or even killed, wouldn't it


----------



## ITsPennywise

Judazzz said:


> Besides QT'ing, I'd also get something that can't hurt your fish (like spiders, scorpions or possibly toxic animals) - it would be somewhat of a downer to have your friends over for a feeding and then see how your piranha's are all scratched, beaten, bitten, poisoned or even killed, wouldn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1133916[/snapback]​


No doubt...I said "I_ was thinking about some crazy things...like tarantulas and scorpions...But those will probably hurt my p's_"...So I was just thinking about it...But I know I couldn't do it...as they would obviously hurt my piranha's, and there's no way I would ever want any harm to come to them...They were just thoughts...Thanks Judazz.


----------



## Lector

Yea that would be coooool .. try something like a cray fish or something .. or a crap and take off its claws .. or something i dont know .. lol .. i would just get a bullfrog... .. make sure to tape it tho


----------



## ITsPennywise

Just thought I'd let you guys know...

I tried feeding my p's a Crocodile Gecko...And well...It didn't go at all as planned....The Gecko ended up just dying...And I just fed him to the p's later on...But all they ate was his tail and a leg...I guess Lizards aren't one of Piranha's favorites...I think from now on...I'm Just gonna stick to more traditional items.


----------



## "qickshot"

dude i think a bull frog is you best bet. im blowin my brain out trying to think of somthing crazy but still sane. im goin to be keeping a eye on this post cause my rbp will be big enough soon. oh and btw a tryed a frog that still had his tail from bein a tad pole but i was very sad with the output. no back legs and half of front arms. made me not want to do somthing like that again


----------



## Ex0dus

J2,
what happened to the no mammal bit?


----------



## ITsPennywise

Ex0dus said:


> J2,
> what happened to the no mammal bit?
> [snapback]1149249[/snapback]​


I don't understand your question.


----------



## Azeral

((( J2 ))) said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you f*ck yourself.
> 
> Anyone else?
> [snapback]1130466[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## "qickshot"

((( J2 ))) said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> 
> J2,
> what happened to the no mammal bit?
> [snapback]1149249[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1149983[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

your mouse feeding video


----------



## ITsPennywise

The mouse feeding video was done before this thread...After making that video...I wanted some new ideas for a new video...But after that mouse video...I decided I really don't want to do the rat/mouse thing anymore...unless its a hairless. But I'm trying to stick to fish or reptiles...I hope that explains it.


----------



## PuffPiff

i'd laugh my ass off if the turtle gave your fish salmonella or killed your p's...feed em a frog dude


----------



## ITsPennywise

Can piranha's even get salmonella? I thought diseases that humans get...have no effect on piranha's and other fish and vice versa. Not to mention...That Piranha's eat diseased and dying/dead caruses in the wild.


----------



## Ex0dus

I think you should purchase a trout (whole) from your groceries and video tape that?


----------



## ITsPennywise

Ex0dus said:


> I think you should purchase a trout (whole) from your groceries and video tape that?
> [snapback]1151410[/snapback]​


Hmm...not a bad idea...I was kind looking for living prey suggestions though.









Unless you know of a place where they sell live trout...I might have to go searching.


----------



## evil camel

i fed my p's live cat fish that i caught this weekend.It didint take long for them to make the cat fish dissapear!Have to cut the spikes on the fins before.


----------



## Ex0dus

((( J2 ))) said:


> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should purchase a trout (whole) from your groceries and video tape that?
> [snapback]1151410[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...not a bad idea...I was kind looking for living prey suggestions though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you know of a place where they sell live trout...I might have to go searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151435[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hmmm, the p's will prob love it pre-killed,







heck you may even enjoy the show.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Ex0dus said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex0dus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should purchase a trout (whole) from your groceries and video tape that?
> [snapback]1151410[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...not a bad idea...I was kind looking for living prey suggestions though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you know of a place where they sell live trout...I might have to go searching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151435[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, the p's will prob love it pre-killed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck you may even enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1151765[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well I have fed them whole pre-killed smelt...And that was ok...But its something about them attacking live prey...That intensifies everything.


----------



## Dawgz

how many pirana do u have? put in two manganese Cichlids into ur tank, see how well ur piranha do. Putting in a turtle is useless it has no way to defend itself, its like someone putting u in a cage full of tigers. Try a snapping turtle. like i said....Put even just ONE manganese Cichlid..and if u an't got the money for a 60 dollar magnese, save up. Or try a red Devil Cichlid.


----------



## Slim

Dawgz said:


> how many pirana do u have? put in two manganese Cichlids into ur tank, see how well ur piranha do. Putting in a turtle is useless it has no way to defend itself, its like someone putting u in a cage full of tigers. Try a snapping turtle. like i said....Put even just ONE manganese Cichlid..and if u an't got the money for a 60 dollar magnese, save up. Or try a red Devil Cichlid.
> [snapback]1160405[/snapback]​


Chiclids are pussies and I cant believe you even suggested that. Ive seen a maganese taking out with one bite from a red belly mine to be exact. And I have the pic saved on my phone. Bit his head clean off. Yes chiclids have some balls but no teeth thus makes them pussies.

Ive accidently feed mine a lobster before. I was using him to help clean the tank and well he dissappered within the first 5 minutes and crabs for that matter. Had 2 living in my tank for awhile till I took away there hiding place.

Oh and red devils are the pussiest of all chiclids I just gave mine away. My Banchei had balls though.


----------



## Dawgz

Slim said:


> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many pirana do u have? put in two manganese Cichlids into ur tank, see how well ur piranha do. Putting in a turtle is useless it has no way to defend itself, its like someone putting u in a cage full of tigers. Try a snapping turtle. like i said....Put even just ONE manganese Cichlid..and if u an't got the money for a 60 dollar magnese, save up. Or try a red Devil Cichlid.
> [snapback]1160405[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclids are pussies and I cant believe you even suggested that. Ive seen a maganese taking out with one bite from a red belly mine to be exact. And I have the pic saved on my phone. Bit his head clean off. Yes chiclids have some balls but no teeth thus makes them pussies.
> 
> Ive accidently feed mine a lobster before. I was using him to help clean the tank and well he dissappered within the first 5 minutes and crabs for that matter. Had 2 living in my tank for awhile till I took away there hiding place.
> 
> Oh and red devils are the pussiest of all chiclids I just gave mine away. My Banchei had balls though.
> [snapback]1161539[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i dono man, i saw a really big one at a local petstore, and its pretty aggressive.


----------



## Slim

Yes they are highly aggressive but they lack one thing, TEETH. So theyre you have it. Everyone always talks chiclids up all the time. They are cool and interesting fish dont get me wrong but in my opinion they seem like pussies. They have very big balls thats for sure. The maganese that got eatin by my P's was about 5 inches going after my 7 inch P and murder she wrote. He even came head on and bit the P in the mouth, dumb idea but giagantor balls


----------



## Dawgz

Slim said:


> Yes they are highly aggressive but they lack one thing, TEETH. So theyre you have it. Everyone always talks chiclids up all the time. They are cool and interesting fish dont get me wrong but in my opinion they seem like pussies. They have very big balls thats for sure. The maganese that got eatin by my P's was about 5 inches going after my 7 inch P and murder she wrote. He even came head on and bit the P in the mouth, dumb idea but giagantor balls
> [snapback]1161998[/snapback]​


damn u shoulda recorded that.


----------



## Slim

I have pics of the half eaten maganese. And the one bit killa is my alpha (Female)/momma Red. The baddest bitch. I have recorded them eating a 17 inch catfish I caught about MONTH or 2 ago. But not digital.


----------



## joefish219

i got your back yo. go to a place called animal island which is located at 147th and cicero, southside of the city. they sell EVERYTHING you would like, they have tadpoles, huge goldfish, huge rosies, ect. they even have feeder quails for monitors and sankes.

i say check that place out for your project. while you are there admire their collection of various p's. they even have a endangered turtle.

Animal Island, east side of street in strip mall across from car dealership. check it out


----------



## ITsPennywise

joefish219 said:


> i got your back yo. go to a place called animal island which is located at 147th and cicero, southside of the city. they sell EVERYTHING you would like, they have tadpoles, huge goldfish, huge rosies, ect. they even have feeder quails for monitors and sankes.
> 
> i say check that place out for your project. while you are there admire their collection of various p's. they even have a endangered turtle.
> 
> Animal Island, east side of street in strip mall across from car dealership. check it out
> [snapback]1163445[/snapback]​


Thanks for the help man...I looked it up on MapQuest...its around an hour or so away from me...So that's kind of a far drive just to get some feeders...But it sounds like a cool place just to check out either way...So I probably will.

Again thanks.


----------



## Pyri

Suggestion:

Would you try unpoison snake? I dont know if its good idea but I was thinking that snake is good swimmer and would look cool in your tank that couple seconds what it last. Also it´s easy to tear apart...









BTW: I dont take any responsibility if something happends to your fish. Unpoison snake still can bite your fish or have illness.


----------



## sprtslvr785

I was just going to say put a snake in there. I hate them damn things. I am going to put one in my tank when mine get bigger for sure.


----------



## lemmywinks

wow, you're cool. not


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i dont really care want you put in you tank but i dont like

the way you are going about promoting it. this isnt the way!

i think it puts for a malicious attitude and puts off possible

memebers from joining the site, that could very well be

very very experienced fish keeping people.


----------



## doctorvtec

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont really care want you put in you tank but i dont like
> 
> the way you are going about promoting it. this isnt the way!
> 
> i think it puts for a malicious attitude and puts off possible
> 
> memebers from joining the site, that could very well be
> 
> very very experienced fish keeping people.
> [snapback]1168273[/snapback]​


Don't even waste your breathe freezey....


----------



## Xenon

((( J2 ))) said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you f*ck yourself.
> 
> Anyone else?
> [snapback]1130466[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

warn + 1. It appears you are now just posint gthese threas to wrile people up which is completely unnaceptable and you will be treated like any other troll that tries to do the same.


----------



## lemmywinks

Xenon said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest not being a complete tool.
> [snapback]1130289[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you f*ck yourself.
> 
> Anyone else?
> [snapback]1130466[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> warn + 1. It appears you are now just posint gthese threas to wrile people up which is completely unnaceptable and you will be treated like any other troll that tries to do the same.
> [snapback]1168288[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Mike, you're way too easy on trolls


----------



## lemmywinks

Slim said:


> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many pirana do u have? put in two manganese Cichlids into ur tank, see how well ur piranha do. Putting in a turtle is useless it has no way to defend itself, its like someone putting u in a cage full of tigers. Try a snapping turtle. like i said....Put even just ONE manganese Cichlid..and if u an't got the money for a 60 dollar magnese, save up. Or try a red Devil Cichlid.
> [snapback]1160405[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclids are pussies and I cant believe you even suggested that. Ive seen a maganese taking out with one bite from a red belly mine to be exact. And I have the pic saved on my phone. Bit his head clean off. Yes chiclids have some balls but no teeth thus makes them pussies.
> [snapback]1161539[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

People like you are the reason alot of hobbiest avoid this website. All you care about are your damn piranhas and that just because they have teeth and have the potential to bite a fish in half, they are the coolest thing in the world and all other fish out there are just seen as food for your own entertainment. Honestly, you have the mentality of a 10 year old.

And a guy that cant even spell the word cichlid or managuense, trying to bash them. f*cking priceless. Just because a fish is a better predator than the next makes it more agressive? A snakehead has sharp teeth and could bite a big piranha in half, does that automaticly make it any more agressive than a piranha? Just because it can potentially kill the piranha, that makes it more agressive than the piranha? And how many piranhas have you seen charge an aquarium trying to bite their owners? I've seen one whole piranha my entire life do that, and it hadnt been fed for a wek. And you can go ahead and call them pussies all that you want since your logic is so damn brilliant I wouldnt want to question you......









If you continue this stupid thing by trying to prove me wrong, like I know you are, it just proves you are as idiotic as your crackhead logics


----------



## Dawgz

lemmywinks said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many pirana do u have? put in two manganese Cichlids into ur tank, see how well ur piranha do. Putting in a turtle is useless it has no way to defend itself, its like someone putting u in a cage full of tigers. Try a snapping turtle. like i said....Put even just ONE manganese Cichlid..and if u an't got the money for a 60 dollar magnese, save up. Or try a red Devil Cichlid.
> [snapback]1160405[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclids are pussies and I cant believe you even suggested that. Ive seen a maganese taking out with one bite from a red belly mine to be exact. And I have the pic saved on my phone. Bit his head clean off. Yes chiclids have some balls but no teeth thus makes them pussies.
> [snapback]1161539[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People like you are the reason alot of hobbiest avoid this website. All you care about are your damn piranhas and that just because they have teeth and have the potential to bite a fish in half, they are the coolest thing in the world and all other fish out there are just seen as food for your own entertainment. Honestly, you have the mentality of a 10 year old.
> 
> And a guy that cant even spell the word cichlid or managuense, trying to bash them. f*cking priceless. Just because a fish is a better predator than the next makes it more agressive? A snakehead has sharp teeth and could bite a big piranha in half, does that automaticly make it any more agressive than a piranha? Just because it can potentially kill the piranha, that makes it more agressive than the piranha? And how many piranhas have you seen charge an aquarium trying to bite their owners? I've seen one whole piranha my entire life do that, and it hadnt been fed for a wek. And you can go ahead and call them pussies all that you want since your logic is so damn brilliant I wouldnt want to question you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you continue this stupid thing by trying to prove me wrong, like I know you are, it just proves you are as idiotic as your crackhead logics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1168368[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

how are you gonna get mad at wat i said?


----------



## doctorvtec

Dawgz said:


> how are you gonna get mad at wat i said?
> [snapback]1168410[/snapback]​


Well in his defense, alot of what you posted is just opinion at best, and statements like that do tend to push well informed hobbyists from this site, thus hurting the community as a whole.

Don't get upset, or mad, I am just trying to clarify where he was coming from.


----------



## lemmywinks

I wasnt mad at you, but I dont exactly like all this "my fish can beat up your fish" talk. It's f*cking retarded. And I wasnt exactly directing that comment at you (though some of it applies to you as well).... That was mainly directed at Slim


----------



## faebo_tarzan

Put some small tetras in there....


----------



## Bloody_pacu

Feed them caiman if you dare, I would say you are the coolest one if you did such things. Feed them river snake too.


----------



## Bloody_pacu

Feed them something mean.


----------



## Dawgz

lemmywinks said:


> I wasnt mad at you, but I dont exactly like all this "my fish can beat up your fish" talk. It's f*cking retarded. And I wasnt exactly directing that comment at you (though some of it applies to you as well).... That was mainly directed at Slim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1168426[/snapback]​


wat i was basically pointing out was that he is stupid and cruel for tryn to put a turtle in the tank,then i mentioned the Cichlid witch i thought would put up a good fight against his Piranha, in sarcasm.


----------



## Bloody_pacu

Only idiot feed their piranhas a turtle.


----------



## ITsPennywise

It was just an idea to feed my piranhas a turtle...I never actually did it...And after thinking about it...I'm not going to.

Thanks for all your ideas guys.

Howeverm I'm still undecided as to what I am going to feed them for my next video..But it should be done by sunday or monday.

Just keep an eye out in the Videos section.


----------



## Dawgz

((( J2 ))) said:


> It was just an idea to feed my piranhas a turtle...I never actually did it...And after thinking about it...I'm not going to.
> 
> Thanks for all your ideas guys.
> 
> Howeverm I'm still undecided as to what I am going to feed them for my next video..But it should be done by sunday or monday.
> 
> Just keep an eye out in the Videos section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1168939[/snapback]​


haha check this fish i was talkn about, saw it at a petstore and pissed it off a bit...

http://media.putfile.com/MOV02214


----------



## faebo_tarzan

Why not have a "Piranha feeding video of the month"? Maybe there already is one?


----------



## ITsPennywise

Dawgz said:


> haha check this fish i was talkn about, saw it at a petstore and pissed it off a bit...
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/MOV02214
> [snapback]1168996[/snapback]​


Well...that's some type of cichlid I think...But I don't know man...I already fed my p's an oscar...and that didn't go over to well.

They don't do to well on fish that fight back...As Piranhas aren't ruthless killers...They just kill when they abseloutely have to. Piranhas would much rather attack helpless prey and mine are no exception.



faebo_tarzan said:


> Why not have a "Piranha feeding video of the month"? Maybe there already is one?
> [snapback]1169041[/snapback]​


This is an awesome idea...I think you should post this in the suggestion forum.


----------



## lemmywinks

faebo_tarzan said:


> Why not have a "Piranha feeding video of the month"? Maybe there already is one?
> [snapback]1169041[/snapback]​


Because if that were to happen there would be a few people who would leave the site, myself included


----------



## Slim

[/quote]
People like you are the reason alot of hobbiest avoid this website. All you care about are your damn piranhas and that just because they have teeth and have the potential to bite a fish in half, they are the coolest thing in the world and all other fish out there are just seen as food for your own entertainment. Honestly, you have the mentality of a 10 year old.

And a guy that cant even spell the word cichlid or managuense, trying to bash them. f*cking priceless. Just because a fish is a better predator than the next makes it more agressive? A snakehead has sharp teeth and could bite a big piranha in half, does that automaticly make it any more agressive than a piranha? Just because it can potentially kill the piranha, that makes it more agressive than the piranha? And how many piranhas have you seen charge an aquarium trying to bite their owners? I've seen one whole piranha my entire life do that, and it hadnt been fed for a wek. And you can go ahead and call them pussies all that you want since your logic is so damn brilliant I wouldnt want to question you......









If you continue this stupid thing by trying to prove me wrong, like I know you are, it just proves you are as idiotic as your crackhead logics








[snapback]1168368[/snapback]​[/quote]

What are you talking about lemmy? I stated all that in my opinion, I even said that in my statment. And the magunese thing was an accident, my friend had him in his 55 and was holding my P's for a few days and sh*t happens. I didnt purposly do it. Your an idiot for calling me an idiot. I said in my opinion chiclids are pussies. IN MY OPINION. can you read or do you have the mentality of a 10 year old. Come on man dont bash me for saying I dont think chiclids are as cool as Piranha. I never once said they werent cool fish. So go back and read exactly what I typed in this topic and then come back at me when you got something. I said chiclids are cool dont get me wrong the just lack one thing teeth. thats all I said and then you bash me. GROW UP man.


----------



## lemmywinks

You just go on and on about how they are pussies because they have no teeth. And I cant defend that? I'm suposed to just let you walk all over people on this board who have a diffrent view than you do? I have an opinion too, and mine differs greatly from yours. What makes it so wrong that I defend my beleifs but you can state yours with no problem at all?











> Oh and red devils are the pussiest of all chiclids I just gave mine away.


learn your sh*t before you make retarded statements like that. Amphilophus Labiatus/Citrinellus are ranked normally within the top 15 most agressive cichlids out there on any true hobbiests list. This is a bash on the fish, nothing more. Yes your opinion, but a f*cking useless one just meant to get people who like cichlids pissed off.



> I have pics of the half eaten maganese. And the one bit killa is my alpha (Female)/momma Red. The baddest bitch. I have recorded them eating a 17 inch catfish I caught about MONTH or 2 ago. But not digital.


You write that sh*t and then tell me it was an accident. Sounds to me like it was done on purpose....


----------



## Slim

lemmywinks said:


> You just go on and on about how they are pussies because they have no teeth. And I cant defend that? I'm suposed to just let you walk all over people on this board who have a diffrent view than you do? I have an opinion too, and mine differs greatly from yours. What makes it so wrong that I defend my beleifs but you can state yours with no problem at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and red devils are the pussiest of all chiclids I just gave mine away.
> 
> 
> 
> learn your sh*t before you make retarded statements like that. Amphilophus Labiatus/Citrinellus are ranked normally within the top 15 most agressive cichlids out there on any true hobbiests list. This is a bash on the fish, nothing more. Yes your opinion, but a f*cking useless one just meant to get people who like cichlids pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pics of the half eaten maganese. And the one bit killa is my alpha (Female)/momma Red. The baddest bitch. I have recorded them eating a 17 inch catfish I caught about MONTH or 2 ago. But not digital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You write that sh*t and then tell me it was an accident. Sounds to me like it was done on purpose....
> [snapback]1169410[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Isnt their a site called cichlid madness? Why dont you go their? All in my OPINION . I like cichlids too you idiot I want bashing them I was saying they are pussies, they are beautiful fish, dont get me wrong, and very active at that, like I said before I think they are pussies cause they dont have TEETH. If they had teeth they'd probably tear a P up hardcore, but they dont. I wasnt bashing any Cichlid people on this forum at all. I just said I THINK THEY ARE PUSSIES CAUSE THEY DONT HAVE TEETH. And also I was letting you know what happened to a magenese thats all. I owned a red devil and my banchei cichlid was beating the sh*t out of it. Stop pulling out little things in my statements and try and act like their wasnt more to it by the way. The whole statement I made started off in my opinion.


----------



## "qickshot"

lemmywinks said:


> faebo_tarzan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not have a "Piranha feeding video of the month"? Maybe there already is one?
> [snapback]1169041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Because if that were to happen there would be a few people who would leave the site, myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1169371[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

please someone make a piranha feeding video of the month......


----------



## lemmywinks

If you ever went to CM you'd notice that I have over 6k posts over there......









I'm done with this thread. And qickshot, real nice to show just how immature some people on this site truly are. Good job









And what is a banchei cichlid? Have a scientific name?


----------



## Slim

lemmywinks said:


> If you ever went to CM you'd notice that I have over 6k posts over there......:laugh:
> 
> I'm done with this thread. And qickshot, real nice to show just how immature some people on this site truly are. Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is a banchei cichlid? Have a scientific name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1169483[/snapback]​


I have no clue what the scientific name is its kind of brown with stripes till it gets bigger and then turns a beautiful rainbow colors all over the body blue and yellow and green. Very beautiful fish. Was gonna try and breed them but my plan didnt work out that well.


----------



## "qickshot"

lemmywinks said:


> If you ever went to CM you'd notice that I have over 6k posts over there......:laugh:
> 
> I'm done with this thread. And qickshot, real nice to show just how immature some people on this site truly are. Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is a banchei cichlid? Have a scientific name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1169483[/snapback]​


your always bitchin what did you exspect me to say


----------



## Pyri

((( J2 ))) said:


> Howeverm I'm still undecided as to what I am going to feed them for my next video..But it should be done by sunday or monday.


Cant wait


----------



## Bloody_pacu

I told you feed them baby caiman! I would say you are the best one if you did that! feeding a snake will do well.


----------



## mashunter18

> please someone make a piranha feeding video of the month......


I dont think that will happen....

Just a little reminder to everyone, no personal blasts aloud, rule #1 of the forums......
there are ways to disagree and state opionions, but we cant have the personal blasts.

Piranha are not the most aggressive fish, yes they do have teeth, but they are not the most aggressive.


----------



## Slim

Never said they were the most aggressive. I think I said cichlids have some giagantor balls , bigger thans P's. Not a once. All I said was they dont have teeth MAS. I know theyre are more aggressive fish out there by far. But people have to start sh*t no matter what so hey whatever.


----------



## doctorvtec

You know what guys, stop beating a dead horse to death....


----------



## mashunter18

Slim said:


> Never said they were the most aggressive. I think I said cichlids have some giagantor balls , bigger thans P's. Not a once. All I said was they dont have teeth MAS. I know theyre are more aggressive fish out there by far. But people have to start sh*t no matter what so hey whatever.
> [snapback]1169726[/snapback]​


Nothing addressed at you Slim personally, I just skimmed through the topic..









and I agree, there are ways to disagree and have a debate, and sometimes people are going to have a different opionion no matter how you word it, and take things the wrong way...


----------



## ITsPennywise

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up...

I tried feeding them 3 KOI today...and well...it didn't go very well...I guess my p's got camera shy...They wouldn't eat when my friend was here trying to film them...But of course when he left(w/ the camera)...I tried throwing the Koi in there again...and they got owned.

So I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next weekend now to make another video...Sorry to dissapoint you all...But I was dissapointed myself...

Here's hoping for better filming next time.


----------



## Mettle

lemmywinks said:


> faebo_tarzan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not have a "Piranha feeding video of the month"? Maybe there already is one?
> [snapback]1169041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Because if that were to happen there would be a few people who would leave the site, myself included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1169371[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Bloody_pacu

((( J2 ))) said:


> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up...
> 
> I tried feeding them 3 KOI today...and well...it didn't go very well...I guess my p's got camera shy...They wouldn't eat when my friend was here trying to film them...But of course when he left(w/ the camera)...I tried throwing the Koi in there again...and they got owned.
> 
> So I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next weekend now to make another video...Sorry to dissapoint you all...But I was dissapointed myself...
> 
> Here's hoping for better filming next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1170056[/snapback]​


Koi? why koi? Feeding koi is the same thing as feeding goldifsh to you p's...


----------



## ITsPennywise

Bloody_pacu said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up...
> 
> I tried feeding them 3 KOI today...and well...it didn't go very well...I guess my p's got camera shy...They wouldn't eat when my friend was here trying to film them...But of course when he left(w/ the camera)...I tried throwing the Koi in there again...and they got owned.
> 
> So I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next weekend now to make another video...Sorry to dissapoint you all...But I was dissapointed myself...
> 
> Here's hoping for better filming next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1170056[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Koi? why koi? Feeding koi is the same thing as feeding goldifsh to you p's...
> [snapback]1170354[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Because seriously man...There's really not many options out there...Unless you want to spend a lot of money for one feeding...And I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination...I think I'm about ready to give up the live feedings all together...Its getting way too costly...Maybe a once a month thing at most.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Just to let everyone know...

I got my dad's camera now...So look forward to a lot of new videos coming your way...A little test video is now up in the videos forum...

Check it out here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=96239


----------



## Bloody_pacu

((( J2 ))) said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to give everyone a heads up...
> 
> I tried feeding them 3 KOI today...and well...it didn't go very well...I guess my p's got camera shy...They wouldn't eat when my friend was here trying to film them...But of course when he left(w/ the camera)...I tried throwing the Koi in there again...and they got owned.
> 
> So I guess I'm gonna have to wait until next weekend now to make another video...Sorry to dissapoint you all...But I was dissapointed myself...
> 
> Here's hoping for better filming next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1170056[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Koi? why koi? Feeding koi is the same thing as feeding goldifsh to you p's...
> [snapback]1170354[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because seriously man...There's really not many options out there...Unless you want to spend a lot of money for one feeding...And I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination...I think I'm about ready to give up the live feedings all together...Its getting way too costly...Maybe a once a month thing at most.
> [snapback]1170738[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well... Alright, if that what you think are the best, then its ok. Im not forcing you to feed your p's live food though... Its just a suggestion. And its hard to find baby caiman lol!


----------



## MR.FREEZ

KOI!!!!

sh*t man koi's are 11.99 for five inchers

why not tie a catfish fillet to a ceiling fan hanging over

your tank


----------



## roller03hockey10

most turtles are endangered or threatened or not in a healthy population, feeding a turtle would be cruel and unusual unless the turtle was sick and on its way to death anyway. if you want to feed a lizard they sell "sick" anoles online as feeders for larger lizards, they are "unhealthy ones" but not truly dieased, just not sellable. either way i dont agree with feeding turtles to p's


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Turtles are not normal prey for piranhas, with exceptions of course. They are loaded with bacteria. Something piranhas could deal with in the wild but not in the home aquarium.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper

I fed my oscars and pacus every kind of live animal me and my students at a disciplinary school could think of. Yes, we're warped! Spiders, yes no problem. House geckos and anole lizards, yum. Pinky mice, went down just like a horror movie.

My oscar (Killa) only couldn't eat two things: a giant waterbug (it had to sting him three times before he gave up on it) and a spiky black caterpiller (he went after that only once and had a convulsion every 5 minutes for the rest of the day). He is fine and is still a "Killa".

I bet a pacu could eat a turtle, they eat Brazil Nuts! Try the turtle man!


----------



## Whall Banner

You want to watch the turtle don't kick your P's ass. Some of these turtles live in the wild by feeding on live fish. they also have sharp claws that can cause serious damage to a fish (especially the eye area).

I love your vids man and think your crazy.









Ps. make sure it's not a ninja turtle or Splinter and the gang will be round to settle your ass as well.

Look forward to seeing the next vid.


----------



## Innes

((( J2 ))) said:


> Has anyone had any experience in feeding turtles to piranha's? I really want to make a new video...and I'm tryin to come up with some ideas of what to feed them...*I don't want any mammals...So leave those suggestions out*...I want it to be cheap...and either an amphibian...or lizard...or last resort...another fish...But I want it to be something interesting...
> 
> That's why I'm thinking a turtle...Are Piranah's teeth sharp enough to get through a turtle's shell though??? At least the underbelly I would think...
> 
> Anyways...I'm open for suggestions...Let me know guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1130025[/snapback]​


That really sucks, you shouldnt feed turtles to piranhas










IMHO you are the kind of person who should be banned from going near animals.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Innes said:


> That really sucks, you shouldnt feed turtles to piranhas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO you are the kind of person who should be banned from going near animals.
> [snapback]1174101[/snapback]​


I guess you decided not to read through the thread...Because if you did...You would have read this:



((( J2 ))) said:


> *It was just an idea to feed my piranhas a turtle...I never actually did it...And after thinking about it...I'm not going to. *
> [snapback]1168939[/snapback]​


So relax.


----------



## Innes

it sucks that you would even want to do this, its good that you didnt.


----------



## Jcappy21

i know this thread is really old but i once feed my piranhas a mud dog its like a big salamander thing that you buy to use for fishing. it would be sweet to make a video of it and if you do buy a big one lol


----------



## ITsPennywise

Jcappy21 said:


> i know this thread is really old but i once feed my piranhas a mud dog its like a big salamander thing that you buy to use for fishing. it would be sweet to make a video of it and if you do buy a big one lol
> [snapback]1194512[/snapback]​


Yeah...you're talking about a mudpuppy AKA Waterdog...I know exactly what you are talking about and I actually made a thread about it too...

See here:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=90266&hl=

I really, really want to do that for a video...Unfortunately...I can't seem to find them anywhere at any petstores...I did see one once at this fish store...But I didn't think to buy it at the time...I wish I would had.


----------



## mauls

just feed them normal food. krill, beefheart why do you have to feed ur fish stupid unecessary things such as oscars and turtles. U need to get a girl so you dont sit infront of your fish tank all day thinking of stupid ass ideas


----------



## ITsPennywise

mauls said:


> just feed them normal food. krill, beefheart why do you have to feed ur fish stupid unecessary things such as oscars and turtles. U need to get a girl so you dont sit infront of your fish tank all day thinking of stupid ass ideas
> [snapback]1199257[/snapback]​


Firstly man...I have a girlfriend already...and we will have been dating for 3 years now coming up on 11/24/05...So you can shut up with the whole "duh, you need a girlfreind, duh" thing...That's tired and old.

Secondly...Why the hell do you even bother posting anything if you're just gonna insult me? Honestly...You need to get a girl..Because obviously you're wasting your time trying to insult me...when you should know by now that I could give a crap what you or anyone else thinks about me.









And lastly...what is "normal food." According to you krill and beefheart is normal huh? Riiight...and what makes you GOD here?...Saying that what you feed is "normal" and what I feed mine isn't? There is no such thing as "normal." Because normality my friend is in the eye of the beholder...
Example: For some cultures...its "normal" to be cannibals, preform sacrafices, etc...To them this is "normal."

So just because you think that in your mind what I feed isn't "normal," It makes no difference...Because to me...What I feed my p's is normal to me and them...So get a life...and stop insulting people and adding abseloutely nothing to threads.


----------



## mauls

im just trying to figure out why you think you need to feed your "KILLER" Piranha's these uncessary things? are you striving for attention? i dont know i can't figure it out, thats why i was asking, why do you think its necessary to feed your fish oscars, and possibly a turtle, when you can feed many more "reasonible" sources as food.

I mean i can sorta see your oscar idea, *u* have to show how your p's are so much cooler than cichlids, because you p's have teh "Razor sharp teeth" and u had to show that your p's arent predators, there KILLERS..... I know you decided not to feed them the turtle, but why would you even think of that? it woudlnt' even be a good source of food for them.

Sorry i just can't figure you out, and you always turn u post into making people think ur the victim.

Its ur tank, feed them ur future children for all i care, im just trying to understand why you want to be the exotic piranha feeder guy on pfury


----------



## ITsPennywise

mauls said:


> im just trying to figure out why you think you need to feed your "KILLER" Piranha's these uncessary things? are you striving for attention? i dont know i can't figure it out, thats why i was asking, why do you think its necessary to feed your fish oscars, and possibly a turtle, when you can feed many more "reasonible" sources as food.
> [snapback]1201087[/snapback]​


I'm not sure why you are trying so hard to figure me out in the 1st place...Because really, there's nothing to figure out...I embrace and enjoy a Piranha's natural ability to attack and destroy other animals...I love it...And I'm not afraid to admit it...Like most people...And most people, don't agree with me...or what I do...But like I keep saying...What makes them right and me wrong? Nothing...Its all a matter of opinion...If you don't like what I do...Then fine...No need to try to insult someone because their views on things differ from yours.



mauls said:


> I mean i can sorta see your oscar idea, *u* have to show how your p's are so much cooler than cichlids, because you p's have teh "Razor sharp teeth" and u had to show that your p's arent predators, there KILLERS..... I know you decided not to feed them the turtle, but why would you even think of that? it woudlnt' even be a good source of food for them.
> [snapback]1201087[/snapback]​


That post had nothing to do with proving anything...Honestly...I just bought the Oscar because it was the biggest, cheapest fish @ Petsmart...That's all...And about the turtle...It was just and idea...And why would I think of it...Well as explained earlier...I enjoy watching carnage...The fury that is a Piranha...and I thought...key word...thought...that it would be awesome to see a turtle get tore up.



mauls said:


> Sorry i just can't figure you out, and you always turn u post into making people think ur the victim.
> [snapback]1201087[/snapback]​


I'm not really sure how I try to make myself out as a victim...I just stand up for myself when people insult me...Because they act like they're God...And only what they do is right...And everything I do...is wrong...Just because I'm not them, or you...and I don't share your thoughts or opinions...That doesn't make me wrong...or right...It just is...That's the point I keep trying to stress over and over.



mauls said:


> Its ur tank, feed them ur future children for all i care, im just trying to understand why you want to be the exotic piranha feeder guy on pfury
> [snapback]1201087[/snapback]​


Exactly...and now I hope you understand that I am just being me...And if that means I am the "exotic piranha feeder guy on pfury." Then so be it.


----------



## mauls

> Exactly...and now I hope you understand that I am just being me...And if that means I am the "exotic piranha feeder guy on pfury." Then so be it.










thats fine man, i always read post, alot from u and other members, and i never care to respond, but i just had to stop and ask why a turtle? IT woudln't be smart financial wise, or safety or healthyness of your fish.

But i understand its your stuff.

So i'll just sit back and see what the next topic is on yoru piranha feeding


----------



## ITsPennywise

Glad to see you understand me now...I hope everyone else that seems to have a problem with me can learn something from my last few posts too.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

i'm glad you didnt feed a turtle to your p's. Thats all i'm going to say


----------



## piranha1991

id feed your p's some thin cool like maybe a snake but then id get some protests on that so i think you should feed your p's baby frogs there always fun to watch getting torn apart


----------



## Marcel_h

it would be real cool to feed them an adult alligator snapper


----------



## jaws55

Not straying to far from the topic do you tihnk it would be bad to put a turtle in the same tank as 3 2-3 inch rb piranhas?


----------



## Joga Bonito

jaws55 said:


> Not straying to far from the topic do you tihnk it would be bad to put a turtle in the same tank as 3 2-3 inch rb piranhas?


this is a old thread and no! to your question


----------



## RhomZilla

henry 79 said:


> Not straying to far from the topic do you tihnk it would be bad to put a turtle in the same tank as 3 2-3 inch rb piranhas?


this is a old thread and no! to your question















[/quote]
Yes... PLS dont bring the dead (threads) back.

And it isn't bad to put a turtle in a tank of babie RB's, UNLESS your planning to torture and slowly kill it day by day.


----------

